# Geneva Basin?



## Clifford (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone been up to Geneva Basin this year? I am wondering what the snowpack is like? Can you still access from Georgetown in a 4WD, or do you need to come in from the 285 side?

Thanks-


----------

